# ??? Pig Head Mount



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Going on a Pig hunt what would it cost to get the head done ?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Prices vary but you are probably looking at anywhere from $400-$500 for a closed mouth. Usually tack on another $100-150 for an open mouth.


----------

